
The 100 Jokes That Shaped Modern Comedy - pmcpinto
http://www.vulture.com/2016/01/100-jokes-shaped-modern-comedy-c-v-r.html
======
EvanPlaice
Great content. I only made it about half way on mobile before it crashed.

It's kind of bizarre how all the sketches before the 50s are available and all
that follow were either not available or only available on Hulu's buggy video
player.

------
piptastic
This was a great read.

Also one of the few articles that aren't broken up over multiple pages. Had
trouble getting to the end though, too much content that it crashed multiple
times in both safari and chrome on my iPhone.

------
darod
patrice o'neal- "elephant in the room" needs to be on the list.

------
alblue
Modern comedy ... in America

